# How much protein in 600g of chicken ?



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Just trying to work out my macros

Cheers

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

177


----------



## alr124 (Jan 3, 2012)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=protein+in+chicken


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

im sure google with have this kind of info easily accessible.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Good old Kenny


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Mate use Fitday.com it's free. It'll add it all up for you. Give you all the details. I gave you a rough guess based on what I eat. It's usually 30g a chicken breast protein worth. A breast weighs 100g. So 6x30 is 180grams of protein. That's 600grams weight of it.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Cheers chaps how do I work my macros out. I already know how much protein I need just not sure on fats and carbs

Protein 330g

Fats ?

Carbs ?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

600g raw im sure only contains about 120g....whereas 600g cooked would be closer to like the 180mark...?


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

www.swole.me


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lmao.

U asked "how much protein in so much chicken"... Because ur working you macros out.

And then u ask how to sort ur macros out lol


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

How much do you weigh, what's your height. Are you on steroids. Then we can help.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Mey said:


> How much do you weigh, what's your height. Are you on steroids. Then we can help.


I'm 95kg, 180 cm tall, quite broad, natural

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

I count 600g raw chicken as 120g protein


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

^^General rule of thumb for most meat is around 20g of protein per 100g raw


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

bayman said:


> ^^General rule of thumb for most meat is around 20g of protein per 100g raw


And 25-30g cooked


----------

